# Arizona Is Growing Dinosaurs



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Flatheads became established in Arizona about the same time they did Florida. The only difference is average sizes in their fish and ours. The guys over there are catching monsters on rod n reels, nobody runs lines in those parts. These guys are releasing all their big cats back in hopes of seeing Americas first flathead on Rod N reel over 100lbs and they are on their way. It could happen this year.

They are bombarding me with photos of their giants and how they are catching them. They are using 2-5lb carp as bait to catch these monsters. Ill be following Arizona closely this year.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pretty sick. I'd love to hook into a flathead the size of the ones in those photos. Sounds like you need to make a trip over there sometime man.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish but what damage do they do to the rest of the fisheries? At what point do you kill some off?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

MikeG said:


> Nice fish but what damage do they do to the rest of the fisheries? At what point do you kill some off?



I'm sure they eat plenty of the smaller fish to keep a check and balance.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Arizona's state record will be broken again this year if they keep catching hawgs like these.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> I'm pretty sure Arizona's state record will be broken again this year if they keep catching hawgs like these.


Dang that almost looks like Ray!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dang that almost looks like Ray!!!!!


Jimmy Ray?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Jimmy Ray?


Don't know that Ray.....:001_huh:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I should have specified...... Konz on here. I tried to find a good pic comparison of him but most his pics I saw he's too covered up!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. Monster flatheads! I didn't think anything would eat a carp. :whistling:

They're also catching some huge shellcrackers out there. Lake Havasu?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Dang. Monster flatheads! I didn't think anything would eat a carp. :whistling:
> 
> They're also catching some huge shellcrackers out there. Lake Havasu?


I saw those things, whats in that water?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I got me a big yard sale grouper rod and reel to match - cat hunter is gonna be proud of me!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A few years ago my wife caught a 2 lb sucker in the Cahawba river. I put it on a limb line as a joke kinda, ended up with a monster blue cat the next day.

It's truly amazing what swims in our water and never gets caught. Because you need a 5 lb bait to catch a 100 lb fish. And who fishes with that?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

PIGS!! I know we have got to have a few around here. Maybe this year I'll find one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Think I may try Friday night. 55 and 56 deg water over here.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

*Dam*

A lot of it has to do with the dams on the Colorado river.


----------

